# quando passa il dolore.....



## Circe (28 Dicembre 2013)

io non capisco. sembra che mi stia passando il dolore e le lacrime e mi sia venuta l'incazzatura. adesso sono incaxxata con lui. non lo sopporto non lo desidero. voglio che mi stia alla larga. che altra fase  è questa???


----------



## Circe (28 Dicembre 2013)

boh


----------

